# Head of CT state police announces retirement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Hartford-AP, Dec. 1, 2006 5:40 PM) _ The head of the Connecticut State Police says he's retiring. 
Colonel Edward Lynch announced today that he'll retire on January First after thirty years as a state trooper and administrator. 
He plans to take a security job in private industry, though details of the new position and employer weren't released today. 
Lynch joined the department in 1982 and has held every position from road trooper to colonel and deputy commander of the state's department of public safety. 
Governor Rell said Lynch informed her shortly after she became governor in 2004 that he planned to retire at the start of 2007. He made it official earlier this week. 
Rell says she'll name a replacement in the next few weeks.


----------

